# Sinking of the tanker "BURAK M" ex:"TANK BARONESS"



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone have info of the sinking of the Norwegian built tanker "BURAK M" ex: TANK BARONESS 

only thing I have is that she foundered in 1994 at these corodinates-6.27N/15.25V 

regards,
CaptDag


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Some info on the ship here, but nothing more on her end:

http://www.lardex.net/oslo/herlofson/skipstekst/1976TankBaroness.htm

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/268315/title/tank-baroness/cat/503

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=142419

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=268010&cat=532

http://www.nytimes.com/1985/05/02/w...-says-its-planes-hit-oil-tanker-off-iran.html


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning,Burak M owned by Um Denizcilk ve Ticaret A.S.Turkey flooded engine room 28/9/94 off the west African coast,abandoned by her crew and sank later that day. Ted


----------



## O.M.Bugge (Apr 1, 2009)

ted nutt said:


> Morning,Burak M owned by Um Denizcilk ve Ticaret A.S.Turkey flooded engine room 28/9/94 off the west African coast,abandoned by her crew and sank later that day. Ted


Wasn't there some stink around this sinking???


----------



## djw1 (Oct 14, 2005)

130,000 ton tanker in ballast cannot sink
from an engine room flooding.
Goto http://www.c4tx.org/ctx/job/cdb/flex.html
and search on the ship name


----------

